# Anyone Recommend an Inexpensive SPL



## marsx (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm looking for an inexpensive SPL meter from Radio Shack or Frys. Anyone have a model number?

Thanks.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to use the Radio Shack one... It is pretty inexpensive and works good for the money.


----------

